
Ask HN: What are you favorite CDN? - stevefromIT
For scripts, libraries etc.
======
ktpsns
Best CDN is no CDN. Keep your list of dependencies small. Serve them yourself.
Wikipedia just did a great job on this, see
[https://phabricator.wikimedia.org/phame/live/7/post/175/wiki...](https://phabricator.wikimedia.org/phame/live/7/post/175/wikipedia_s_javascript_initialisation_on_a_budget/)
and corresponding
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21016972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21016972)

Bonus: You don't get CDN trouble, like having all your visitors tracked.

